# Another take on Indoor wood finish



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

For my next project I want to try the Witch stirring a cauldron. I've rigged up the cauldron but needed a lightweight staff for her to stir. We just bought a rug from Ikea and it had a nice cardboard tube inside so I thought I'd use that and put a texture on it like the Wooden Pilings done by IMU. I would not recommend this for out in the weather application. My witch will be under cover. Before starting I glued a circle of cardboard to close up the top.

I bought DAP lightweight patch. You can get it at Walmart, you will know which is the right one because when you pick it up it feels like there is nothing inside. I used my fingers to take up about a tablespoon at a time and just dragged it down the tube letting the gap in my fingertips form the ridges. After it dried I coated it with watered black acrylic mixed with wood glue to give it a more durable coating. (the wood glue was old and needed loosening and as I wanted to prime it in black I mixed the two) Then I brushed it with brown incompletely letting some of the black show then finished with a dry brush of grey.










Closeup: 









Once it set up it was very durable as far as normal handling and attaching it to the Witches hands. So, just another technique for wood look, fast, easy and lightweight, but not weatherproof.


----------



## hickoryislander (Jul 17, 2016)

Wow, this looks great. Very organic and lightweight. I can already think of applications for this!


----------

